# BSD Magazine is looking for Russian-speaking authors and proofreaders



## terminus (Aug 3, 2010)

It is offtop acctualy, but BSD related offtop. 
I hope that moderators teem do not kills me for this repost...

I just received e-mail via BSD magazine users list with this info:



> BSD OS. Russian BSD. August issue is here!
> 
> 1--------------
> 
> ...



This news may be interesting for Russian-speaking community.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 3, 2010)

I think that mail was scam... all link point to other site {I received it as well}


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

All I get is offers for percocet and b0n0r pills.  I don't think they market test these things.


----------

